# Guys whats this board called im looking at?



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Celotex around here used in the 60s and early 70s
Now many people will strip the siding off to replace it, after many years the shake nails don't hold and the shakes come away from the sheathing. There were a string of burglaries several years ago where they just kicked a hole through the siding to unlock the front door.
Bees and carpenter ants and love that stuff.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> just me I guess
> Stephen


I just read back through again. For some reason I missed that in your post. Always happens when I'm scrolling through on my phone.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

The stuff I am talking about tintest is like pressed card board with very little tar on each side. If you where to install cedar shakes you better put strapping on the wall first cause your hammer will go right through it. The stuff was used between late 60's till early 80's up here. After that they found it helped the houses burn too good and put a stop to it.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Warren said:


> Back in the day (the 80's) we used to sheath the walls with foil faced celotex and used that dirt board on the gables. Nothing like sheathing the gables on a Friday afternoon, letting them sit through a weekend of snow or rain, and then setting them on Monday. That stuff would deflect sooooo bad between the gable studs.


We did the same here, gables and garage walls, with foam on the insulated walls, into the 90's. We called it blackjack or gyp board. I think it was generally known as insulation board. 50's, 60's and early 70's. We actually used it on the whole house in the PNW in the late 70's. On one house the plumber was soldering copper for the sink during rough-in. Left for the day. The stuff was smoldering for several hours and then the wind picked up and burned about half the house before they got it out.

We had an ice fishing shack in the 50's with this on it. Lightweight and waaay dark inside so you could see the fishies.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Gary H said:


> was always called sh*t board around here. Cheap contractors used it instead of osb because of the cost difference.





Ninjaframer said:


> Celotex or ni***r board is what I've heard it called (I'm not racist that's just what I've heard)


I never knew a brand name for the stuff, just the two derogatory names. I've seen it used on low end houses in place of osb or plywood when shear value wasn't needed- often plywood on the corners for shear, and then fill in the middle with cheap crap. It sucks to work with, look at it wrong, and it falls apart, and forget nailing into it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I have that on my house on the second floor. All the corners are plywood 4' in. I assume for structural reasons and the rest is Celotex.

For those wondering, 1st floor is CBS.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Its everywhere on my house. It was built in '60. The stuff on my house says Nu-Wood.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Around here it was called IKO board,70's . Run in to it alot on older houses that I reside. Can be a real pain. Believe most of it was 3/4 too. Which does not work well it 4 9/16, 6 9/16 walls. 

Builders I know say they stop using it once OSB came down in price.



I have heard it was pretty much the same stuff , without the tar, that masonite siding was made out of. Use to be able to get what was called hard backer for siding, Same stuff before heated and pressed into siding.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Gary H said:


> was always called sh*t board around here. Cheap contractors used it instead of osb because of the cost difference.


I like the name. I like to call it garbage board, since it should really be sent to the trash.


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Dec 27, 2010)

I've heard various names for it. Builtrite is a brand I have used. 

I framed a house awhile back, and the archie specced it because he thought it was "greener" than OSB and cheaper. Never, ever again will I agree to that. Zero nail holding ability. More fragile than sheetrock--forget about moving a window opening and saving the sheathing. Dusty. You have to nail it with a roofing nailer.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Homosote is soooo gay...


Yes and some day the 'Homosote's' will sue
for the right to get married....you watch!

:cool2:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Homosote in our area too....


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

We used it in the 70's. Tar impregnated bagasse. (sugar cane pulp.)


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

In my experience tentest (probably cause it will hold up to 10 lbs) is the stuff without tar. With tar I know it as Black Joe or Quebec siding, but I'm sure those are both local terms.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> In my experience tentest (probably cause it will hold up to 10 lbs) is the stuff without tar. With tar I know it as Black Joe or Quebec siding, but I'm sure those are both local terms.


That's what my father always called it.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

There are many homes in Alberta built with that under stucco. We used to call it Buffalo board.
There are no problems that I am aware of, but it is a very dry climate. Cold but dry.
Or as the local residents like to say," it's a dry cold."


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Celotex tuff-R We used to the same as some of you celotex 1/2" foil face sheeting on walls Tuff-R on the gables and garages. I think the new tuff r is blue


----------

